# Robert Murray M'Cheyne on self-examination concerning missionary zeal



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 20, 2020)

_June_ 30. — Self-examination. Why is a missionary life so often an object of my thoughts? Is it simply for the love I bear to souls? Then, why do I not show it more where I am? Souls are as precious here as in Burmah. Does the romance of the business not weigh anything with me? — the interest and esteem I would carry with me? — the nice journals and letters I should write and receive?

Why would I so much rather go to the East than to the West Indies? Am I wholly deceiving my own heart? and have I not a spark of true missionary zeal? Lord, give me to understand and imitate the spirit of those unearthly words of Thy dear Son: ‘It is enough for the disciple that he be as his Master, and the servant as his Lord,’ ‘He that loveth father or mother more than Me, is not worthy of Me.’ _Gloria in Excelsis Deo!_

For the reference, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne on self-examination concerning missionary zeal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

